# I opened an etsy store



## digitalmayhem (Jan 25, 2008)

http://www.digitalmayhem.etsy.com

digitalmayhem's Shop Announcement
My homemade small-batch hair care products are produced from my very own formulations, with the highest quality ingredients (organic and/or locally purchased where possible). All formulas are SULFATE-FREE, CHEMICAL-PRESERVATIVE FREE, and VEGAN!!!

Please see individual listings for details on specific ingredients and scents.

For the grand-opening of my shop... I am currently offering a special on my shampoo--get ready...

this is big...

4 oz. bottles are only $3.75!!!!!!!! (that's 25% off)

and 12 oz. bottles are only $10.00!!!! (that's 29% off)


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

congrats! let us know how it goes. I stopped using mine.. too many soapers now..


----------



## digitalmayhem (Feb 26, 2008)

I totally forgot about this post until you responded!  lol


I actually moved all of my products over to a second store and kept DigitalMayhem for my artwork and photographs.  I think it was a pretty good move...


http://LusciousNaturals.etsy.com

I've been doing alright--I've only been open for a month and have made a few sales...  I joined an Etsy Team and was featured on the IndiePath.  I'm actually getting another blog feature quite soon.

I'll keep posted...


PS:  I've been featuring ingredients on my blog, if anyone would like to take a look:

http://digitalmayhemdesign.blogspot.com


----------



## ikindred (Dec 16, 2009)

Nice!


----------

